# Good Deal on this corning ware?



## kkmonte (Feb 24, 2013)

Is this a good deal for $15 including shipping?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230932254360


----------



## denim (Feb 25, 2013)

I think I read on another post that the 'P' in the 'P-41' of the description means it is of older origin and is the kind for use on a hot plate. Meaning it should not break from this use. $15.00 seems like a steal to me. I think these older ones are somewhat hard to come by. I could be wrong. It might have been Butcher who mentioned the thing about the 'P'.

Dennis


----------



## Geo (Feb 25, 2013)

the "P" is pyroceram. that is the mark to look for when shopping for a dish to heat on a range top type burner. ive had mine glowing before so i know they can take alot of heat. $15 would have been a real bargain. if for no other use than incinerating in.they are wonderful to use as a catch basin when heating beakers or flask especially when theres the chance of a boil over (most of the time).


----------



## kkmonte (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice, i'm glad I purchased it at the same time of posting it. I did see the post that said to look for the P on the bottom.  Thanks Geo and Dennis. 

So when i'm heating up beakers on a hotplate, should I always have the beaker inside one of these? I'm only using borosilicate glass beakers. Also one other question Geo, when you are incinerating things in this , do you just throw everything in and use the hotplate to do the incineration? Or do you actually use a torch and set it on fire and then once the fire goes away and you are left with ashes, do you keep the heat on it? I'm thinking mainly of incinerating my filters. Thanks.


----------



## Geo (Feb 25, 2013)

the average electric burner reaches 400 degrees F. this temperature should reduce your paper filters to a white ash. place the pan on the burn and add as many filters as will fit. turn on the heat and allow to heat uncovered.as the volume is reduced, add more. a large volume of filters will decompose to a small amount of ash. keep the ash stirred until all the black is converted. of course, there will be some black left as its hard to get it all. turn off the heat and allow to totally cool open to the air. now you can process the ash in whatever chemicals your comfortable with.

oh yea. always use a catch basin when ever you can. remember, things happen.


----------



## kkmonte (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL Geo, funny you say that about the catch basin. A little thing just happened to me 10 min. ago. 

I had a 250ML beaker with some gold powder (only about a gram or so) that I was going to do another boil in distilled water because when I dried it on low on my hot plate i forgot to stir it and it stuck to the bottom. i figured i could do a quick boil to free it up. I added my distilled water, was doing this on my kitchen stove (electric glass top), and I guess I had added too much water, I had a watch glass on the top, well a bunch of my gold powder was floating, well it boils up and over all over the burner. I quickly pushed it out of the way off of the heat, grabbed a paper towel and wiped up all the brown powder I could see. So as soon as I get my corning ware, guess i'll be testing out processing that paper towel (as well as the first of my filters I have).

Once I reduce all the ash, can i use AP solution to get rid of base metals (on the ash) (I'm assuming i'll have a little bit of copper since I do dump my copper 2 chloride through some of the filters), then filter, and put the remaining pieces from the filter into HCL/Bleach?


----------



## necromancer (Feb 25, 2013)

i picked up some of those for Glondor about 4 months ago, i got them at a valu village store (like a good will type of store)

i think they were 5 or 7 dollars each, pick up was free


----------



## Palladium (Feb 25, 2013)

It's-all-a-lie, Yes that's his screen name, has some for sale but i think they are the larger pieces. Useless the cost is just way out there anything you pay for a pyroceram dish is well worth the money. It's an insurance policy, not a liability.


----------



## skippy (Feb 28, 2013)

I had to share this one - it's a 16 cup pyroceram cornflower dish in perfect condition. I can't say I've had a need for one this big, but it was way too awesome to pass up for $11.


----------



## joem (Feb 28, 2013)

I buy all the corningware I can get - for my own kitchen. I have been replacing plastic and non stick items with corning and stainless steel.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Mar 10, 2013)

Get on the local 'estate sale' email mailing lists. I went to one where they were liquidating the estate of an older couple. There were like a dozen corning ware dishes there (all P1 - Pyroceram) each listed at $3.00. I bought two of them. (back in the days when women knew how to cook they really liked Corning Ware)

Dishes? Sauce pans? what do you call these? I bought a 1 qt and a 1.5qt whatever you call them.

Mike


----------



## kjt124 (May 2, 2013)

I know the electric burners are preferred for many reasons, but can these pyroceram dishes take a gas burner? Can they take a torch? The only realistic heat I have right now is a propane burner. It works well with an iron or steel pan, but I just snagged 2 pyrocerams for a buck per.

Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## Palladium (May 2, 2013)

I've never tried a gas burner, but i have done the torch thing and have never had a problem.


----------



## kjt124 (May 5, 2013)

Oddly enough I got a hold of 3 pyrocerams in good shape this weekend. I'll try the gas burner and see what's what.

Good to know about the torch. Shame they changed the formula / stopped making these things.


----------

